# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.3.3 released:

## mohamed73

*-Added support for A157, C3780, E2252, S7530, SC03D phones. 
-Added support for P3100, P5100, P6200, P6800, P7100, P7300, P7500 tablets.*              etc...  *Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version.  Latest Nspro version is available:
-On NsTeam website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-On NsPro support area.*

----------


## the_tiger7

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

